# iPod Disk Error!



## speedyguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi i purchased this ipod abt weeks back...tis not proper apple i think its china make...its got 2 gb space, mp4, video playbk, fm etc. i didnt get any cd wit it just got a manual n cables etc....1st time i plugged it in pc it got detected a drive of 2gb n some imaging softwares stuffs popped up...i canceled all those n directly copied some songs (mp3) to it to abt 1 gb...it played fine for 2-3days.

now wen i plug it into my system it detectd as removable drive but i cant access it....wen i open it says drive need 2 formattd n i cant format it aswell...i tried diskchk n some softies aswell but no use...its just detecting a 1mb fat file system drive wich i cant format...its fm workin fine...all mp3's i installed r gone but sample music n video file still plays n i can see my created folders witin d ipod...theres definately a disk problem but can ne 1 plz help me out wit it...

ps: i remmbr bymistake i deleted some unkown file while i copied mp3s...cud well be some system files....

Enjoy~!


----------



## mail2and (Nov 4, 2006)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> Hi i purchased this ipod abt weeks back...tis not proper apple i think its china make...its got 2 gb space, mp4, video playbk, fm etc. i didnt get any cd wit it just got a manual n cables etc....1st time i plugged it in pc it got detected a drive of 2gb n some imaging softwares stuffs popped up...i canceled all those n directly copied some songs (mp3) to it to abt 1 gb...it played fine for 2-3days.
> 
> now wen i plug it into my system it detectd as removable drive but i cant access it....wen i open it says drive need 2 formattd n i cant format it aswell...i tried diskchk n some softies aswell but no use...its just detecting a 1mb fat file system drive wich i cant format...its fm workin fine...all mp3's i installed r gone but sample music n video file still plays n i can see my created folders witin d ipod...theres definately a disk problem but can ne 1 plz help me out wit it...
> 
> ...



2 GB iPod with video and FM?

That's not an iPod, but an iPod look-alike from China


----------



## iMav (Nov 4, 2006)

well apparently even the ipods are made in china ....

however coming back to ur question .... if its possible try to find the web site of ur player and dwnld the latest firmware and also the manual it will tell u steps to do a complete format try it .... and do let us know ....

ur plpayer cannot be accesd thru the pc hence i suggest u format the player as a separate device info abt which can be found thru a manual ... all the best

most of these players like our cell fones hav a combo of buttons which need to pressed to do a format .... i hope this helps


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 5, 2006)

well its manual suggests that i ve to format it using FAT file system wich i cant find in windows std formatting tool....as  i said i had no problems 1st time but now i think its disk is currupt so....


Enjoy~!


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 10, 2006)

cmon guys no advices...plz help me out...

ok lemme simplify it more...."how do i fix a currupt drive (fat, 2gb)???"...

i THINK there r 2 drives of 1mb n 2gb....coz system recogs just a 1mb drive wich cannot b formatted....may b its got some driver files wich r to run the 2 gb fat file system...which i think is deleted...

Enjoy~!


----------



## ambandla (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey Speedy,

Get the model number of the your mp4 player (do not refer that as china made ipod). Go to the manufacturer's website, download firmware (you may get the exe from the site) and run the exe. That will restore your mp4 player. 

A sincere suggestion, Please do not buy any player without warranty. That will not save your money but will ruin your day. If you can't go for high end players, Go for the transcend 1GB player that comes for 2.5k. You will get a 1 yr warranty and has FM, voice recording, OLED display etc.


----------



## iMav (Nov 10, 2006)

ambandla said:
			
		

> . Go to the manufacturer's website, download firmware (you may get the exe from the site) and run the exe. That will restore your mp4 player.


 how can he do tht if the OS does not recognise it as a formatted drive

speedy i am sure there has to b a combo of buttons tht needs to be presed to format the player (PC does not come into the picture) .... do tht it will definitely solve the problem only issue u finding the combo of buttons ..... for my yes mp3 player i found the code in the manual on their site ...


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 11, 2006)

i dun find ne thing like dat in manual or donno abt website...can u guess wat player software cud it use coz in manual it sez re-install software but not mentioning which one..

ps: can u tell me wat sort of key combo is possible...manual sez use hand format bt not mentioning how...

ENjoy~!
__________
ya 1 more thing....checkd firmware in it..it sez

mp3 player
CM60009-501
2006/09/07
ACT_V3.5.35

theres 1 more option for firmware upgrade but it does nuttin....just shows a screen...

Enjoy~!


----------



## ambandla (Nov 11, 2006)

Can you upload photos of your player. someone might recognize it and provide you a solution


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

in my yes player i was supposed to 'hold' the player and then press the 'menu' button and power on the device


----------



## gauravakaasid (Nov 11, 2006)

@ambandla...can u gv us d model no. of the transcend mp3 player?


----------



## kk_k2k (Nov 12, 2006)

Just Go thru this link..may be it will solve ur problem...

*s1mp3.org/en/docs_deadrec.php#top

If ur mp3 player model comes within their firmware update database..then ur problem is solved..So lets hope for the best...Gud luck.


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 13, 2006)

@mav3: thanx for tellin..i will try that...n since got an idea abt combos will try other combos aswell....n let u know

@ambandla: thats rite idea...since im in hostel in b'lore so im not in access to my mobile cables n system 2 snap n upload pics...newez will surely try best or twill take lil time till i get back home for vacations...for descpptn...it looks exactly like d white colored ipod (with apple logo and "ipod" written) wit same keys of "M"  ">>"   "<<"   ">"  VOL and a slidin power switch on top...

@kk_k2k: yes theres an option fr frm upgrade though it does nuttin much just pops in a screen n vanishes aftr sumtime...firm version i ve specified above post...

thanx all for replyin....n ya im checkin dat website its got a long n complicatd process so hv 2 work on it wit time....will try dat too

ps: got another firmware im downloading now..its for act_5.35.7
Enjoy~!


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey speedy, i have got the software which u need. I thnk i can help u bt the file is 2 big to attach. newayz PM me ur id, i'll mail it tonight. 

Now u enjoy


----------



## ambandla (Nov 15, 2006)

@gauravakaasid : Transcend player T-Sonic 610

*www.transcendusa.com/Products/ModDetail.asp?ModNo=71&SpNo=2&LangNo=0

This one has FM radio, FM recorder, voice recorded. 

But if you can shell out 8K or more go for apple or creative models as this one cannot match their clarity.


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 18, 2006)

ok got it...just an auto firmware upgrade frm net helpd out...thanx a lot u guys...twas really a gr8 help 2 me....

1 mr thing...ive downloaded a new firmware same version but wit som extra features....rite now its workin fine so is it advisable 2 upgrade or i shud b content wit this...coz while formattin in fat file system i lost all the sample audio n video files i had in it...

Enjoy~!


----------



## iMav (Nov 18, 2006)

upgrade it no probs coz u now know how to rectify it if its screwd


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 22, 2006)

ya rite thanx...i will try things out here...

thanx all 1ce again

ENjoy~!


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 22, 2006)

Did u get my mail n the Rapidshare file i uploaded for u ?
Is ur prblm solved ?


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 23, 2006)

hey dude ya thanx infact i got ur mail but its solved now...newez i will download dat firmware u sent...will com in handy

Enjoy~!


----------



## razors_edge (Nov 23, 2006)

hi speedy

i hav bought the same player as yours CM60009-501 and am havin the same problem. cud u tell me wat firmware upgrade u used and wer u got it
__________
also im havin another prob.......i can never seem 2 get anyver close 2gb on my 2gb player.....i format it wit FAT and then nothing can b transferred onto it and if i format it wit FAT16 only then files r transferred....any help will b appreciated


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 24, 2006)

connect ur player to ur system n select firmware upgrade frm ur player in system options..twill get detectd n look for supported drivers on net...mk sure ur connected 2 net....if this doesnt solve lemme know...

Enjoy~!


----------



## Vynn (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a smiliar player too. My first problem is, i don't get the 8 gigabyte as stated on the player. I only get 108mb, on 2 drives. I tried upgraded my firmware, and my screen becomes blue. Now, i'm trying to flash any firmware to get my screen back..

Details:

Nano-like player.

Board ID: ATJ2051H
Nand flash memory: HY27UF081G2M

From the webs i found, *HY27UH081G2M = 1Gb (Gigabit) = 128MB (MegaByte)*..
I'm confused..


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 8, 2006)

well thats a big gamble u tk while purchasin those stuffs....so its non luck...even i was warnd but took d risk bt mine turned out full 2gb...will cm bk to ur issue soon rt now out due to my sem exms...sry buddy...stay tuned...meanwhile try upgradin ur firmware using that soft mentioned in this thread...gd luk

Enjoy~!


----------



## pricey64 (Dec 9, 2006)

razors_edge said:
			
		

> hi speedy
> 
> i hav bought the same player as yours CM60009-501 and am havin the same problem. cud u tell me wat firmware upgrade u used and wer u got it
> __________
> also im havin another prob.......i can never seem 2 get anyver close 2gb on my 2gb player.....i format it wit FAT and then nothing can b transferred onto it and if i format it wit FAT16 only then files r transferred....any help will b appreciated


Hi REdge!

Have you had any luck with your MP4 player?

I too have a CM60009-501 player with firmware version ACT_V3.5.35

(I also bought from the same shop a CM600012-QY with firmware version ACT_V3.5.37; the only difference being the "colour" - go figure!!!)

Anyway just wanted to know:
have you had any luck (and if so any where did you get the firmware upgrade); and
"Speedyguy" suggests "just plug it in into your PC and it will auto update".  Not much happening (as I write) and I'm wondering whether firewalls; et al will be hindering an update anyway.
Thanx,

PRICEY


----------



## iMav (Dec 9, 2006)

pricey64 said:
			
		

> "Speedyguy" suggests "just plug it in into your PC and it will auto update".  Not much happening (as I write) and I'm wondering whether firewalls; et al will be hindering an update anyway.


 no


----------



## Vynn (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok, my problem is getting bigger.

I tried flashing firmwares to get my blue screen back to normal. I've tried to put it to Recovery mode, but somehow it doesn't recognise my 'iPOD' anymore. I've tried to put it to Recovery mode, but no respond.

My 'iPOD' is still functioning meaning, i can still on it without failure, with blue screen..

If you ask, is there a problem with the USB wire? The answer is no. I've tried it on the other similiar 'iPOD', and it works well.

I've backup the firmware in the other ipod, in order to save this ipod.. 

Any solution ?


----------



## anandsfriends (Oct 10, 2007)

razors_edge said:
			
		

> hi speedy
> 
> i hav bought the same player as yours CM60009-501 and am havin the same problem. cud u tell me wat firmware upgrade u used and wer u got it
> __________
> the message displays :disk error" wht is the solution, anyone help me


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 1, 2008)

Vynn said:


> I have a smiliar player too. My first problem is, i don't get the 8 gigabyte as stated on the player. I only get 108mb, on 2 drives. I tried upgraded my firmware, and my screen becomes blue. Now, i'm trying to flash any firmware to get my screen back..
> 
> Details:
> 
> ...



since these r not original players they r hacked wen they r made....so a 100 mb player is hacked 2 show u 2gb or 4gb meaning it may even store datas upto promising size....but wont function just show u as it is.....u need 2 get mp3 player utilities 2 format it n set drive 2 actual size n use it 2 upgrade ur firmware.....

Enjoy~!


----------

